# Is The Corn Coming Off Sarget & Dickey Co.'s Yet?



## Rick A. (Sep 5, 2003)

Just wondering if they have started working on the corn yet in SE N.D.! I was by Devils Lake this weekend and they were working on some of the feilds! With the opener this weekend, it would be helpfull!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I saw one field off, and talked to a couple of different farmers who said they were going to start later this week, or early next week.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Not much corn off yet, grain moisture too high. Supposed to rain all wekend. NOAA


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Lets dispell that rain talk RIGH NOW. Sunny and 50s will be the order of the day. Im calling Bruce Asbury right now to put my order in. :beer:


----------

